
Here Come the Zoom Startups - sadok
https://www.protocol.com/Newsletters/SourceCode/here-come-the-zoom-startups
======
rvz
> Why Zoom? Simple: Zoom is winning.

For now. But it isn't really a compelling reason to build a startup on top on
someone else's 'winning' ecosystem. The assumption here is that these
'startups' believe that they could get acquired by Zoom someday which is at
best a 50/50 risk of allowing Zoom to compete with or copy you, if you're on
their platform. So what do you do? Add support for Zoom's competitors.

Now even if you support Google Meet, Skype, etc there is nothing stopping them
from also copying you. Once that happens you're finished. The moral of this
story is control. Zoom, Google and Skype win by default and all the startups
building upon them risk being at their mercy.

